# Getting to Diamond Head by train



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all
I've been trying to figure out how to get to Diamond Head from Philadelphia without flying. I hate flying, and I'm on a tight budget. 

Amtrak runs the Crescent from Washington DC, to New Orleans. For a mere $125 (or, $260 if I upgrade to a roomette), I can take the Crescent to N.O., then rent a car. Has anyone run into security issues, getting live steamers onto Amtrak? I'll be boarding at Union Station in DC.

The Crescent also stops in Picayune MS, which is about 1 hour outside of N.O., and less than 20 miles from DH. Anyone know how I can get from Picayune to DH? The train stops in Picayne around 6 in the evening. (Jerry, are you out there?)

Thanks, and I hope to be able to see you all in DH
Dr. J


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr. J,
I can't speak first hand about Amtrak security, but I'm sure there will be lots of guys around DH starting Sunday a week before the event. Let me know when you plan to arrive and I will get someone to pick you up or will do it myself.
Pat
504-256-7920


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an Enterprise Car rental in Picayune. They will usually meet you at a place of business or pick you up. 
*
Enterprise Rent-A-Car - Picayune*

783 Memorial Blvd Ste A
Picayune, MS 39466

(601) 798-5172‎


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

The Crescent is a nice ride from Philly , and the roomette is a good value ( it includes wonderful dining car meals ),you can snooze.read , or just watch the world go by in a somewhat cocoon like environment.

I suggest detraining at Slidell rather than Picayune,the distance being about the same but its an easier drive. . I can pick you up if you call me when you get close to Slidell . If I am not entangled with the set up I can be at the station in about a half hour. My cell number is 228 493 3268.

Have you registered for the Steamup ?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the Amtrack Crescent last year from Lynchburg to Slidell. Someone picked me up in Slidell. I had a roomette, small but comfortable. I took a Shay in a tool box with me, which was no trouble to carry. I can talk to you about it this weekend at the ECLSTS. See your there.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm lucky to have Amtrak service in Albuquerque. To get to Slidel, I get to go through Chicago and D.C. Chances are good that I'll see some of you on board, since I'll have to take every train Amtrak runs....


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Vance,
Doesn't the Sunset Limited run directly to Slidell and N.O. any more?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sunset Limited runs only west out of New Orleans to LA and does not go north through Slidell. Since the 09/23/92 crash where the tug hit the bridtge and later hurricane damage to the tracks east of NO to Florida, the Sunset Limited has only run the western leg.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

And to the west, it goes to El Paso and thence to LA. El Paso is the closest it comes to Albuquerque. It would be worth the 4-hour drive to turn a 2 1/2 day trip to 30 hours, but that's still a lot of train time.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking of dong the Amtrak thing myself. Haven't booked anything yet, though.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Wesley Furman on 23 Sep 2009 09:19 AM 
There is an Enterprise Car rental in Picayune. They will usually meet you at a place of business or pick you up. 
*
Enterprise Rent-A-Car - Picayune*

783 Memorial Blvd Ste A
Picayune, MS 39466

(601) 798-5172‎


Word of caution, on more than one occasion, Enterprise has told my father that they will not pick up from AmTrak or after hours (5:00). You may want to call and confirm and give your anticipated time of arrival too.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow. Thanks, everyone, for the information and offers to pick me up at the station. I'll re-post when my plans have firmed up. 
Dr. J


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

PS: I've got another question: 
The registration form asks what other activities I'd like to sign up for, but I havent a clue as to what those might be? Thanks 
Dr. J


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr J, 

I took the route last year, Boston to Slidell. Tom picked us up at the station and drove the 15 minutes to DH. Because the train tends to run late, it was a nice option to call someone when reaching the previous stop. This time I was only three hours behind schedule, instead of seven hours behind ten years earlier


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...Because the train tends to run late... 
Truer words have never been spoken. Make sure whoever is picking you up (rental car, shuttle, fellow live steamer) is flexible. About the only thing open late in Slidel is the biker bar across the street. 

And I, too, can vouch for the roomette. If you're traveling with someone else, you may consider upgrading to the full bedroom. It comes in around $500 more than the Roomette, ($1200 total fare for two people), but the extra space is worth it, especially if you want to keep your trains with you. 

Later, 

K


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

If you need a ride just call me andl I will pick you up


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainmax on 25 Sep 2009 09:35 AM 
If you need a ride just call me andl I will pick you up

I'll vouch for Richard, nice guy. If he does pick you up, perhaps you'll wanna stop and play a game of pool. *snicker snicker*


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the good rep Ken 

I let you win!!!!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, all 
I've booked a roomette on the Crescent, scheduled to arrive in Slidell at 6:13 p.m. on the Weds the 13th. 
Wetrail: What's your name? I've got your number 
Richard: Phone number? 
Wetrail: Name & number? 

I also need to find out about getting to the N.O. airport on the morning of Saturday the 16th. You may not believe this, but long ago (before I even owned my first live steamer) we booked our winter vacation - Key West - starting on the 16th. So I'm flying out on the 16th to rezendevous with my wife (honest, my wife!) in Miami, and then proceed together to KW. 
Dr. J


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

I am Jerry Reshew and my cell is 228 493 3268. Please call me before you get to Slidell and I'll be there to pick you up. Getting to New Orleans can be by cab and you can reserve that once you are here. Please be sure to send in your registration as soon as possible.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FH&PB on 23 Sep 2009 05:16 PM 
And to the west, it goes to El Paso and thence to LA. El Paso is the closest it comes to Albuquerque. It would be worth the 4-hour drive to turn a 2 1/2 day trip to 30 hours, but that's still a lot of train time. 

You can connect from Albuquerque to El Paso via the 'Dog', Greyhound. The schedules are here:

http://www.greyhound.com/home/ticketcenter/en/Step3.asp

*Select Departure Schedule for Saturday, January 9, 2010* Select Departs Arrives Duration Transfers Carrier Schedule 9263







9259







9267







9251
AAU: AMERICANOS USA LLC

9262







9270







9276


----------

